# d20 all sides are 20s



## meganreann.5489 (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy a d20 that has 20's on all sides instead of 1-20? I'm wanting to buy it for my boyfriend so he can add it to his dice collection. It isn't for the purpose of playing with, just to show it off. Thanks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 30, 2012)

Its a lovely thought -- but it's not a die I've ever seen. Good luck.


----------



## Almacov (Aug 30, 2012)

If you're unable to find a pre-made all-20s d20, there are companies that sell blank (unnumbered) ones. Chessex would probably be a safe bet.

You could then hand number it with an ultra-fine tipped permanent marker.


----------



## meganreann.5489 (Aug 30, 2012)

Almacov said:


> If you're unable to find a pre-made all-20s d20, there are companies that sell blank (unnumbered) ones. Chessex would probably be a safe bet.
> 
> You could then hand number it with an ultra-fine tipped permanent marker.



Thanks Almacov! I had thought about getting one that was blank and stamping in the 20s myself, but I couldn't find any blank ones either. I'll give that link a shot.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Sep 5, 2012)

meganreann.5489 said:


> Thanks Almacov! I had thought about getting one that was blank and stamping in the 20s myself, but I couldn't find any blank ones either. I'll give that link a shot.




Depending on how much you want to spend, take a d20 (of size you want) to a Jeweler and pick a stone/metal say you want one shaped in a d20 with 20's engraved on it.  Get it a a nice little case for a present.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 6, 2012)

Chessex will actually make custom dice for you.  Years ago I had them make me a couple of sets of Magic Missile dice -- d4s numbered 2-5 rather than 1-4.  It's was gimmicky, but funny to have them.  

So, here's their custom dice page:

Dice Home

They charge per side, so a custom d20 would be $20.... and it looks like their minimum run might be 10 dice..... which starts to get pretty expensive.... how much do you like this boyfriend? 

-rg


----------



## GX.Sigma (Sep 6, 2012)

Radiating Gnome said:


> Years ago I had them make me a couple of sets of Magic Missile dice -- d4s numbered 2-5 rather than 1-4.  It's was gimmicky, but funny to have them.



That's so awesome.

Random idea: a set of d20s that have the attack bonus pre-added. Kickstart it!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 7, 2012)

GX.Sigma said:


> That's so awesome.
> 
> Random idea: a set of d20s that have the attack bonus pre-added. Kickstart it!




Hmm.  If you did a set of 10, ranging from d20+0 to d20+9, you could colour the dice according to the Resistor Colour Chart.







-Hyp.


----------



## GX.Sigma (Sep 7, 2012)

Hypersmurf said:


> Hmm.  If you did a set of 10, ranging from d20+0 to d20+9, you could colour the dice according to the Resistor Colour Chart.
> 
> -Hyp.



But what if you're playing classic D&D and you need a set of 19?

Heck, what if you're playing 3e or 4e and you need a set of 30-70?

...Maybe we should wait until D&D Next comes out.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought there was a kiskstarter a while ago that offered two d20.

One had 1s on all sides but one 20, while hte second had 20s on all sides but one 1.

They called htem 'Player's Dice" and "Gm's Dice"


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 7, 2012)

I think that Chessex might only offer the service on d6s?



			
				Chessex said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•    We can  offer this process on six-sided dice with pips (spots) where the  customized side is on the 1’s or the 6’s side in about 15 of our most  popular colors.[/FONT]




Q-Workshop offers custom d20s, but it doesn't look like they'll do one that is *only* numbers...



			
				Q-Workshop said:
			
		

> Note: *Q-workshop insists that each face  of the die contains additional pattern apart from numbers – we are  producing only truly unusual dice!*




I, personally, would probably grab a bunch of the blank Chessex d20s and take them to an engraver.  A laser engraver should be able to spit one of these out in no time.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 7, 2012)

Nytmare said:


> I think that Chessex might only offer the service on d6s?




Nytemare, I read that as being specific to d6s with Pips rather than numbers.  I know they'll do custom d4s, because they've made some for me, as I said, so I don't think this is meant to indicate than they only work on d6s -- but d6s are the only dice (typically) that have pips instead of numbers. 

-rg


----------



## h0b0byter99 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Chessex Reply to this request*

I asked Chessex if this was something they could do because I too was interested in making these for my pathfinder and DnD groups. But $20 each was a bit high for me. Here is their response. The email address I used to contact them was: contact (at) chessex (dot) com 

Hello,

We do have entirely blank d20s onto which we can engrave the "20" onto
every face.  These dice would be $20.00 each, however, with twenty
custom faces per die.

Production time for this project (10 dice) would take about three weeks to
complete due to the holidays.

Would you still be interested?

I look forward to hearing back from you!

Joseph Kogin
Chessex Manufacturing


----------



## Nytmare (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah, I had been hoping that an engraver might have a way to lock at once and do them in one fell swoop, as opposed to doing each die, one side at a time, twenty times.


----------

